# Free or Very Affordable Bible Software Recomendations



## Brother John (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like to start using a Bible Software on my MacBook Pro to help with my seminary studies. Other than needing the software to work with Mac I also need it to be free or very close to free. I know the purchase options (which are out of my budget) are LOGOS, Accordance, and Bible Works; but what are the free options? What do you recommend? What do you use? Along with the recommendations where can I get add ons for the program you recommend?


----------



## Tim (Jan 26, 2012)

E-Sword is free, and I see now that there is an option to install this on Mac or Linux systems. Add-ins are easily found on the website or via Google search.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 26, 2012)

Tim do you use E-Sword yourself?


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tim said:


> E-Sword is free, and I see now that there is an option to install this on Mac or Linux systems. Add-ins are easily found on the website or via Google search.



 

ESWORD is great, however, I am not a seminary student. You can also download extra content for free.


----------



## jgilberAZ (Jan 26, 2012)

I just installed MacSword ... it looks pretty good.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeff what are the differences between MacSword and E-Sword?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 26, 2012)

If you use e-Sword, be sure to check out the following sites:

e-Sword Downloads - Bible Support
What's New

There are thousands of solid resources available for free. For instance, the second link is featuring a Brakel's masterful _The Christian's Reasonable Service (4 vols)_. You can't get any better than that . . . for free! BTW, it is also available for theWord (only available for PC, but also free).


----------



## KMK (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried MacSword and couldn't make it work for me. I use Bible Desktop. Bible Desktop - Free Bible Study Software - Download


----------



## biggandyy (Jan 26, 2012)

Biblegateway.com


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bibleworks doesn't work for Mac (not natively anyway). Why not go with a Logos payment plan?


----------



## Tim (Jan 27, 2012)

Brother John said:


> Tim do you use E-Sword yourself?



Yes. It is just fine for someone like me.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 27, 2012)

John,
I would put away money for Logos. They have lower end versions which you can add to it latter. Logos really is a worth while spent software.


----------



## Hilasmos (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a free version of Logos accessed through English Standard Version (ESV) - Biblia.com


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 27, 2012)

biggandyy said:


> Biblegateway.com



Yup, all you need. No software needed. Many many translations right at your finger tips.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 27, 2012)

The advantage of e-Sword is that you can have access to valuable volumes such as a Brakel, Warfield, Hodge, Dabney, hundreds of valuable commentaries, etc. And, they are all searchable!

I love my Logos and have tons of unlocks. But, for a quick study, some of the free programs are much faster and . . . did I mention it . . . FREE!


----------



## jgilberAZ (Jan 27, 2012)

I just loaded MacSword, so I'm not totally familiar with it. But, it looks good from what I've seen so far.

Re: eSword, I just used it to read .. not take notes or anything.

Re: getting it to work ... you've got to download modules, which you can do from within MacSword, itself.

It wasn't difficult for me to get working ... but I'm a computer geek.


----------



## ooguyx (Jan 30, 2012)

Theophilos Bible Software it's a great program and free. There are a couple add ons for $, but the are really cheap.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 30, 2012)

The problem with most free software (as far as I know) is that most or all of the Hebrew texts are unpointed which will make them limited in usefulness for a seminary student.

I use Bibleworks running on my Macbook using Wine. I'd be happy with Accordance but I just happen to have Bibleworks from my PC days. Logos is fine but is more about books than textual work in my opinion.


----------

